# UK Veteran looking to coach English Football in US



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, so just to give a little background knowledge, my boyfriend is 24, got blown up in Afghanistan and is now being medically discharged from the British Military. He does have compensation so he can afford living in America, but he is really interested in coaching English football (or soccer) until he figures out what he would like to do career wise.

1. Does anyone know of any programs/Soccer/english football academies that recruit people from the UK? He is getting his coaching badges so he will be qualified

2. Is this possible for him to obtain a temporary visa? Or would he have to travel home every 3 months?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please use the search function. The same scenario was posted before. The stickies give a lot of information about US immigration and visa requirements. 

Soccer is not as popular in the US as it is in Europe 
UK badges do not qualify for a teaching/coaching position
Public schools do not sponsor visas for non-essential positions; some are even laying off
There is no temporary visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I know of 4 profeessional or just retired players looking for the same thing 
there is juat no demand for them ..


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I know of a place in Ohio where he could buy an Academy from an American keeper at Aston Villa. 

Difficult situation. As the sport has picked up there are many others filling that void. One area to look into might be at the collegiate/university level, but be warned rules are a little different(ass-backwards actually). Best of luck.


----------



## an0nym0us (Mar 6, 2011)

wow! dream job.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

My son is soccer coach in a University. He has several years experience coaching and has his coaching license. He has been very successful and was just offered the position of Head Coach of the men's soccer program at a California State University. He is currently the coach at a university in Texas.

It is a very competitive field and the salaries are low until you achieve some status as a head coach. The Universities are the best chance or club soccer. However because of your boyfriends lack of experience, it will be very tough.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> It is a very competitive field and the salaries are low until you achieve some status as a head coach. The Universities are the best chance or club soccer. However because of your boyfriends lack of experience, it will be very tough.


Thanks so much for everything, ironically enough my university in America had posted a hiring job for an assistant coach so this is where my curiosity began to grow. I have met people who come over and teach programs, my friend plays soccer and even had Brazilian coaches so I didn't know what the chances for my boyfriend would be. He isn't looking for a lot of money since its just what he enjoys and from the military he would get a pension every month for his injuries during the job. I know there isn't a high demand for English coaches but I was hoping with the growth of English football in America that he would somehow be able to come.

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> Thanks so much for everything, ironically enough my university in America had posted a hiring job for an assistant coach so this is where my curiosity began to grow. I have met people who come over and teach programs, my friend plays soccer and even had Brazilian coaches so I didn't know what the chances for my boyfriend would be. He isn't looking for a lot of money since its just what he enjoys and from the military he would get a pension every month for his injuries during the job. I know there isn't a high demand for English coaches but I was hoping with the growth of English football in America that he would somehow be able to come.
> 
> Thank you


Of course people from outside the US teach soccer on US universities. Check their credentials. Generally they are on the schools web site. Grad and exchange students or someone on a sabbatical. Your boyfriend has no academic degree, no UK coaching license, no US coaching license and no experience. Try to step away from the personal and emotional standpoint. That he does not expect high compensation is irrelevant. 
Have you gone through the job postings on nscaa.com, southernsoccerscene.com? For fun World Class Soccer Academy :: Soccer Development Progam


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

[n"


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

twostep said:


> Of course people from outside the US teach soccer on US universities. Check their credentials. Generally they are on the schools web site. Grad and exchange students or someone on a sabbatical. Your boyfriend has no academic degree, no UK coaching license, no US coaching license and no experience. Try to step away from the personal and emotional standpoint. That he does not expect high compensation is irrelevant.
> Have you gone through the job postings on nscaa.com, southernsoccerscene.com? For fun World Class Soccer Academy :: Soccer Development Progam


He is getting his UK qualifications now and I will have a look at those sites, thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> Hi everyone, so just to give a little background knowledge, my boyfriend is 24, got blown up in Afghanistan and is now being medically discharged from the British Military. He does have compensation so he can afford living in America, but he is really interested in coaching English football (or soccer) until he figures out what he would like to do career wise.
> 
> 1. Does anyone know of any programs/Soccer/english football academies that recruit people from the UK? He is getting his coaching badges so he will be qualified
> 
> ...


Man, this one is a heartbreaker (and it boils my blood). IMO since all these wars (IRAQ, AFGHANISTAN, LIBYA, what ever the next one will be - Yemen?, Syria?, etc) are really the original idea of the USA military he should go to the US Embassy and see if he can get a green card or something (if they say no then DEMAND one). After all, they have the US VISA LOTTO where all these "strangers" get a visa so why not help someone who sacrificed for the US Government and it's wars. I'm 100% serious. I would go talk to them. Be bold, Be brave. If it was up to me he'd be in here in a split second. Give it a try and I hope he's not too badly hurt. Take Care, Zoom

PS. I apologize in advance for my Government, they have NO CLASS OR COMPASSION WHAT SO EVER IMHO. Maybe South Florida would be a good area since it's very Latin and they LOVE Soccer/European Football. You can get a very nice 2 bedroom Art Deco Condo in SOBE (just a few blocks from the beach) for around $150,000 to $200,000. I check the real estate pages myself on the internet all the time, some amazingly low prices for such a great area. Walk to EVERYWHERE, very nice. Miami Beach is a good deal right now) Zoom


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Man, this one is a heartbreaker (and it boils my blood). IMO since all these wars (IRAQ, AFGHANISTAN, LIBYA, what ever the next one will be - Yemen?, Syria?, etc) are really the original idea of the USA military he should go to the US Embassy and see if he can get a green card or something (if they say no then DEMAND one). After all, they have the US VISA LOTTO where all these "strangers" get a visa so why not help someone who sacrificed for the US Government and it's wars. I'm 100% serious. I would go talk to them. Be bold, Be brave. If it was up to me he'd be in here in a split second. Give it a try and I hope he's not too badly hurt. Take Care, Zoom
> 
> PS. I apologize in advance for my Government, they have NO CLASS OR COMPASSION WHAT SO EVER IMHO. Maybe South Florida would be a good area since it's very Latin and they LOVE Soccer/European Football. You can get a very nice 2 bedroom Art Deco Condo in SOBE (just a few blocks from the beach) for around $150,000 to $200,000. I check the real estate pages myself on the internet all the time, some amazingly low prices for such a great area. Walk to EVERYWHERE, very nice. Miami Beach is a good deal right now) Zoom



Hello! thanks for replying to this message, i am sorry for the delayed response. I am an American student studyig abroad so when I go home I will take your advice and go to the US Embassy and try my hardest. I do completely agree with your thoughts, our country has a lot of respect for veterans so I am hoping he will get the respect he deserves. Thank you so much for all your help I really appreciate it,

Sincerely, Jess


----------

